# Alternative methods of alternative methods :)



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

I told Orie in another thread I'd try to dig up some of the B&W image transfers I've done, and I found these.  But these are a little unusual so they need a little explanation.  (When I have images I like because of a feeling they evoke, I like manipulating them in various ways.)      I also like exploring the effects of as many Polaroid films as I can with image transfers.   

These are a few examples of image transfers I achieved by placing infrared prints on a copystand and shooting them with Kodak 64-T slide film.   I then had slides of infrared images.   I'd read about using Polaroid Polapan 100 for image transfers, one of the few films that doesn't end with the classic "9" designated for other emulsions that lend themselves to this technique.  It is also a 90-second development film, as opposed to the 60-second 669 I'd become so used to, so a few adjustments had to be made in timing before separating the negative.   

This film gives a distinct golden-yellow cast to your transfers.   I let these dry down before giving them the vinegar bath because they seemed so fluid I feared all the dyes running off!   For two of these images, during the vinegar bath I took a small artist's brush and gently flaked off some of the yellow dye for better contrast.   After they dried down I thought they had a unique look.   Somehow the fact that they are all infrared images still comes through.

What do you guys think?  

Abandoned warehouse:







From the infrared picture I originally called "Southern Gothic":






Florida trees:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 7, 2004)

Very cool, Terri!  Thanks for digging them out.  Now what's this vinegar bath thing?  None of the instructions I have talks about that. :|


----------



## Karalee (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah I was just going to ask cos Ive never done that with anything IVe done so Im slightly freakin out here :-?


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, you don't do them with emulsion lifts.   Just image transfers.   It's pretty common.   Use roughly 1 part white distilled vinegar to 4 parts distilled water in a tray.   I found I have better success when my transfers are dried down a bit, though I've read where they say you should have that solution ready to plunge your transfer into shortly after peeling the negative off.   But I got air bubbles doing that, so for me it's a "next-day" step.  

Just completely immerse your transfer on the watercolor paper into the bath, and agitate for 1-2 minutes.   You can see your image clarifying, reds getting brighter.   It's definitely an extra step worth taking.   After the bath you need to rinse the print for a good 3-5 minutes in clear running water, or a print washer, as long as the water's at room temp.   But you need to clear the residue of vinegar from the print.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ahhhhh.  I have so much more to learn about my polaroid.  These are great.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you, Hobbes!     

It is fun to keep fooling around with all these films, isn't it?   Each one offers something new.


----------

